# NW KING OF THE SWITCH CAR SHOW 8-30-09



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ONCE AGAIN THE KING OF THE SWICH HOP IS HERE!!$500 FIRST PLACE FOR ALL THREE CATEGORIES! ALL THE HOPPERS WILL PASS INSPECTION ,ALSO DONT FORGET THIS IS A FULL CAR SHOW WITH LOTS OF AWARDS,,AUGUST 30TH HILLSBORO OREGON,SHUTE PARK!! :0 ,THE INVITE IS FOR ALL HOPPERS,OLD CATS & YOUNG CATS,,HERES SOME OF THE RULUS:

SINGLE PUMP= 10 BATTERIES,UPPER TRAILING CAN BE EXTENDED UP TO 3 INCHES,AND BOTTOM 2 INCHES!UP TO 2 PUMP FOR THE REAR!,1 FOR THE FRONT!,NO LIMIT ON A ARM EXTENTION,CHAINS AND NO SHOCKS ARE OK!!NO DROP DOWNS!IF DROP DOWNS WILL JUMP TO THE NEXT CATEGORY!ALL BUMPERS MUST BE ON THE CARS

DOUBLE PUMP=14 BATTERIES,UPPERS CAN BE EXTENDED UP TO 6 INCHES,LOWER 4 INCHES,2 PUMP FOR THE REAR,2 FOR THE FRONT!NO LIMIT ON A ARM EXTENTIONS,NO DROP DOWNS!IF THERES DROPDOWNS WILL GO TO THE RADICAL CLASS!BUMPERS MUST BE SECURED TO THE CAR,CHAINS ARE OK FOR THIS CLASS,,NO SHOCKS ARE OK!

rADICAL HOP=UP TO 18 BATTERIES,NO LIMIT ON REAR SUSPENTION MODS, ,NO STUCK(IF STUCK THE LAST HOP BEFORE GETTING STUCK WILL APPLY AS THE INCHES HOPPED),,NO FRONT BUMPER IS ALLOWED FOR THIS CLASS ONLY!CHAINS ARE OK.

ALL HOPPERS MUST HAVE 185/75/14 AND BELOW TIRE SIZE!AND ALL THE METAL USED SHOWLD NOT BE THICKER THAN 1/4 INCH.I WILL BE CHECKING ALL THE CARS PRIOR TO THE HOP!!THANX FELLAS SEE YOUU ALL HOPPERS THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Hell ya!!! See u there homie...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 3 2009, 08:19 AM~14371382
> *Hell ya!!! See u there homie...
> *


i have a feeling that MAJESTICS will represent hard with the single pumps and radical!! :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 3 2009, 01:54 PM~14373565
> *i have a feeling that MAJESTICS will represent hard  with the single pumps and radical!! :0
> *


x2


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 3 2009, 02:54 PM~14373565
> *i have a feeling that MAJESTICS will represent hard  with the single pumps and radical!! :0
> *


it should be intresting


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 3 2009, 02:39 PM~14373845
> *it should be intresting
> *


we need more hopping at all shows, you knooooow everyone and there babys mommas cousin likes to watch some cars hop, always brings the big crowds


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 3 2009, 02:45 PM~14373885
> *we need more hopping at all shows, you knooooow everyone and there babys mommas cousin likes to watch some cars hop, always brings the big crowds
> *


last Hillsboro show had like 16 HOPPERS,,well,,i know this One will bring a lot more than that!! :cheesy:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

will there be any of this


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

puro locos will be there for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 3 2009, 08:09 PM~14376073
> *will there be any of this
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup!!that and more,i heard theres gonna be at leat 2 more radicals for this show!!and couple other single pumps,i know we(the north west)) can pull out 20+ hoppers for this event!!

SO CAR CLUBS COME DOWN AND REP YOUR CITY.TOWN,,STATE!!FULL CAR SHOW TOO!SHOW SOME SUPPORT! :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 4 2009, 12:18 AM~14377526
> *yup yup!!that and more,i heard theres gonna be at leat 2 more radicals for this show!!and couple other single pumps,i know we(the north west)) can pull out 20+ hoppers for this event!!
> 
> SO CAR CLUBS COME DOWN AND REP YOUR CITY.TOWN,,STATE!!FULL CAR SHOW TOO!SHOW SOME SUPPORT! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I JUST GOT A WORD FROM HYDRO TEAM PURO LOCOS!THEY WILL BE BRINGING 14 HOPPERS!!WOW,,THATS ALOT OF HOPPERS FOR JUST 1 CAR CLUB!!

$$500 BONES FIRST PLACE!!ON EACH CATEGORY!


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: luizg69, ElChingon
:wave:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey biily you should find out about trying to get rollin dvds to film this event :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

its going to be huge...hopefully you can get alot of out of state hoppers to this event


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 5 2009, 08:14 AM~14384026
> *hey biily you should find out about trying to get rollin dvds to film this event :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL SEND THEM A MAIL TO SEE WUS UP,, :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 5 2009, 08:16 AM~14384034
> *its going to be huge...hopefully you can get alot of out of state hoppers to this event
> *


 DROP DOWN MAY BE OK AS LONG THE BACK BUMPER MEET THE REQUIRES HEIGHT FROM FLOOR TO BOTTOM OF BUMPER,,I WILL LET EVERY ONE KNOW ABOUT THE MAXIMUM INCHES ARE ALLOWED!!

LET ME KNOW WHAT HOPPING RULES SHOULD BE CHANGED AND WHY,,WILL COSIDER ALL REQUESTS,,BUT NOT GUARANTIES !JUST WANT TO BE FAIR WITH ALL OR AL LEAST MOST OF THE HOPPERS!!



SHOW CAR WILL BE AT FULL FOCE WITH MANY..I MEAN MANY AWARDS TO GIVE AWAY!!

SPONSORS AND VENDORS ARE WELCOME!!

STREET STARTS IS WELCOME!!I DIDNT SEE YOU LAST HILLSBORO SHOW NICK!! I HAD YOUR BURRITOS READY! :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

this is going to be one hell of a show.....KING OF THE SWITCH.....cant wait billy


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jul 4 2009, 12:23 PM~14380243
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: luizg69, ElChingon
> :wave:
> *


HEY CABRON,,YOU BETTER BRING THAT SINGLE HOPPER THIS TIME!!NO SEAS GUEVON!! :biggrin:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 5 2009, 09:55 PM~14388569
> *HEY CABRON,,YOU BETTER BRING THAT SINGLE HOPPER THIS TIME!!NO SEAS GUEVON!! :biggrin:
> *



ILL BE TEHRE FOR SURE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

THE P-TOWN DREAM TEAM WILL BE THERE FOE' SHO' 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 3 2009, 06:43 AM~14371198
> *ONCE AGAIN THE KING OF THE SWICH HOP IS HERE!!$500 FIRST PLACE FOR ALL THREE CATEGORIES! ALL THE HOPPERS WILL PASS INSPECTION ,ALSO  DONT FORGET THIS IS A FULL CAR SHOW WITH LOTS OF AWARDS,,AUGUST 30TH HILLSBORO OREGON,SHUTE PARK!! :0 ,THE INVITE IS FOR ALL HOPPERS,OLD CATS & YOUNG CATS,,HERES SOME OF THE RULUS:
> 
> SINGLE PUMP= 10 BATTERIES,UPPER TRAILING CAN BE EXTENDED UP TO 3 INCHES,AND BOTTOM 2 INCHES!UP TO 2 PUMP FOR THE REAR!,1 FOR THE FRONT!,NO LIMIT ON A ARM EXTENTION,CHAINS AND NO SHOCKS ARE OK!!NO DROP DOWNS!IF DROP DOWNS WILL JUMP TO THE NEXT CATEGORY!ALL BUMPERS MUST BE ON THE CARS
> ...



just wondering, no "single pump radical" class ?? 
"10 battery's"

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 6 2009, 08:00 AM~14391359
> *just wondering, no "single pump radical" class ??
> "10 battery's"
> 
> ...


 :0 uhh,,how about you add 8 more batts?? :biggrin:  you can build a battery rack on your truck roof!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

See you there billy glad your doing a show.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 6 2009, 10:34 AM~14392970
> *:0 uhh,,how about you add 8 more batts?? :biggrin:   you can build a battery rack on your truck roof!!! :biggrin:
> *



"I LIKE THE WAY YOU THINK WILLIAM" !!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 6 2009, 12:20 PM~14393356
> *See you there billy glad your doing a show.
> *


thanx,,i just signed the contract ,,it should be fun!!hope major car clubs from anywhere showup and represent the city they are from!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

this gonna be a gooood event i can already tell


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 6 2009, 02:09 PM~14394184
> *this gonna be a gooood event i can already tell
> *


if im not mistaking,,theres already 18 hoppers i can think of as today!common fellas bring yous rides and have a good time,,this park is nice and theres alot of food surrounding the park!!havent seen many low lows in Oregon lately,,well this is it!!the place you can show off your ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 6 2009, 08:00 AM~14391359
> *just wondering, no "single pump radical" class ??
> "10 battery's"
> 
> ...


May have to make a single pump Radical category if theres enough cars,,looks like it will,,

:cheesy: 
BY THE WAY,,THERES GOTTA BE AT LEAST 5 CARS TO MAKE A CLASS,AND CARS MUST HOP NO LESS THAN 6 TIMES BEFORE STOP THE BOUNCE!! AND,, I THINK THERES ALREADY 5 CARS PER CLASS! :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 7 2009, 06:44 PM~14407110
> *May have to make a single pump Radical category if theres enough cars,,looks like it will,,
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...



don't worry Billy, you already know i'll hopp till it burns, or breaks !!!

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 7 2009, 07:47 PM~14407138
> *don't worry Billy, you already know i'll hopp till it burns, or breaks !!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yup i know homie! :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 6 2009, 10:40 PM~14399168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 u duides coming down on the 30th???


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: ummmm ill be there 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggri :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 10 2009, 01:57 PM~14436227
> *:biggrin:    ummmm ill be there 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:    ummmm ill be there 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


kool..kool,,we see you here homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 10 2009, 12:57 PM~14436227
> *:biggrin:    ummmm ill be there 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:    ummmm ill be there 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


WUT IT DEW SWITCH ! :biggrin: 

"remember the Blazer gas hopp" ?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 10 2009, 12:57 PM~14436227
> *:biggrin:    ummmm ill be there 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:    ummmm ill be there 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


we will take care of you big homie.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 10 2009, 06:43 PM~14438613
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 what up man? from the big m hu.. thats right......


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2009, 06:55 PM~14438691
> *we will take care of you big homie.
> *


 :biggrin: kool kool im there!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 10 2009, 08:39 PM~14439454
> *:biggrin:  kool kool im there!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Good shit . glad to see some people coming up. :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanx to all of you hoppers this is gona be a good one!! hope the washington people can make it too!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 11 2009, 02:52 PM~14444406
> *Thanx to all of you hoppers this is gona be a good one!! hope the washington people can make it too!!
> *


x2


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

REMEMBER GUYS,,THIS IS NOT JUST A HOPPING EVENT,,IS ALSO A FULL CAR SHOW WITH LOTS OF AWARDS,,,ANY CARS IS WELCOME,,FROM LOWRIDER TO CLASSICS,,IMPORTS TO MINI TRUCK,,THE CITY IS GLAD WE HAVE EVENTS WHERE EVERY ONE GETS ALONG!ANY HERITAGE ,ANY CULTURE!SO FAR 22 HOPPERS AND COUNTING TO BE THERE!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 3 2009, 02:45 PM~14373885
> *we need more hopping at all shows, you knooooow everyone and there babys mommas cousin likes to watch some cars hop, always brings the big crowds
> *


 :biggrin: yeah,, bring a hopper homie!!the goal is to have no less than 25 hoppers for this mofo northwest event!! :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

bump it again :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

sounds like a damn good plan ima b there for sure c what cums out


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AS FAR AS I KNOW THIS IS THE PEOPLE BRINGING THE HOP ACTION:


PURO LOCOS= 14 HOPPERS

MAJESTICS P-TOWN=4? MAYBE 5?

BIG MIKE 2 PUMPER??

LA SWITCHMAN??

MUFASAJR REP. P-TOWN.

ANY ONE ELSE IM MISSING??MAYBE ,,INDIVIDUALS RADICAL HOPPERS??.
FELLAS EVERY ONE IS WELCOME TO JOIN PERHAPS THE BEST HOP ACTION IN THE NORTHWEST FOR 2009!!
NO HATE HERE,,JUST SOME GOO TIME!!

AS YOU DUDES KNOW,,I WILL BE EQUAL TO EVERY ONE WHEN IT COMES TO THE RULES/INSPECTION!!NO BS.
so who want to be the king of the switch??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 20 2009, 08:58 PM~14532483
> *AS FAR AS I KNOW THIS IS THE PEOPLE BRINGING THE HOP ACTION:
> PURO LOCOS= 14 HOPPERS
> 
> ...


BILLY WE WILL HAVE 3-5 HOPPERS FROM INDIVIDUALS, INCLUDING MY HOMIE SWITCHMAN LA. WERE COMING FOR THOSE KING OF THE SWITCH TITLES.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 21 2009, 12:17 AM~14534647
> *BILLY WE WILL HAVE 3-5 HOPPERS FROM INDIVIDUALS, INCLUDING MY HOMIE SWITCHMAN LA. WERE COMING FOR THOSE KING OF THE SWITCH TITLES.
> *


 :0 ,,DAMN!!3? MAYBE 5? THEM NUMBER ARE RAISING,,LETS GET THIS SHIT 1 TO REMEMBER!! :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THE INVITE ONCE AGAIN IS FOR EVERY ONE!CHIPPERS TO HEAVY HITTERS!!REP YOUR CITY ,,CLUB OR YOUR SELF,,THE MORE THE BETTER!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

THIS IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAINS HOMIE !!!!


F#$K KEEPING THE REAR BUMPER ON THE CAR,,,LETS KEEP THAT BUMPER ON THE GROUND !!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW MANY YEARS PURO LOCOS BEEN IN BIZNESS NOW?
ITS GOT TO BE 15 YEARS PLUS. MAJOR RESPECT FELLAS.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks homie...just trying to keep the movement going...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

LETS GET THIS CLEAR HOMIES!!THIS IS NOT A PURO LOCOS SHOW!! SO THEY WILL BE PARTICIPATING ON THE HOP!!AND THEM CARS WILL BE INSPECTED AS WELL,,THANX DUDES!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 21 2009, 08:22 AM~14536952
> *HOW MANY YEARS PURO LOCOS BEEN IN BIZNESS NOW?
> ITS GOT TO BE 15 YEARS PLUS. MAJOR RESPECT FELLAS.
> *



same goes out to you Billy


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 21 2009, 02:56 PM~14540131
> *LETS GET THIS CLEAR HOMIES!!THIS IS NOT A PURO LOCOS SHOW!! SO THEY WILL BE PARTICIPATING ON THE HOP!!AND THEM CARS WILL BE INSPECTED AS WELL,,THANX DUDES!
> *


SHOULD HAVE MY LIL BROS; CAR OUT BY THEN,,GOTTA SHOW OFF MY PAINTING SKILLS,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 21 2009, 10:04 PM~14545468
> *SHOULD HAVE MY LIL BROS; CAR OUT BY THEN,,GOTTA SHOW OFF MY PAINTING SKILLS,,,, :biggrin:
> *


KOOL,,KOOL,DONT FORGET WE HAVE THE" BEST PAINT AWARD" :cheesy: !!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

BACK TO PAGE ONE,,TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

any one bringing show cars or/and hoppers,,let me know sence park holds only up to 200 cars,


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 25 2009, 01:47 PM~14579993
> *any one bringing show cars or/and hoppers,,let me know sence park holds only up to 200 cars,
> *



PORTLAND MAJESTICS BRINGIN' "5" SHOW/HOPPERS !!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 25 2009, 04:25 PM~14580480
> *PORTLAND MAJESTICS BRINGIN' "5" SHOW/HOPPERS !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ok park will hold up to 195 show cars and/or hoppers now!! :cheesy:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Bump that,Diamond...Billy like my fellow member said,we'll be their to represent,and to show our appreciation...Good Shit...Can't wait... :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Bump that,Diamond...Billy like my fellow member said,we'll be their to represent,and to show our appreciation...Good Shit...Can't wait... :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Jul 29 2009, 12:13 AM~14612770
> *Bump that,Diamond...Billy like my fellow member said,we'll be their to represent,and to show our appreciation...Good Shit...Can't wait... :biggrin:
> *


koo,,just around the corner :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

we are READY uffin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 31 2009, 04:29 PM~14641583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



we be der' Sir William :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

well have atleast 15 hoppers there......and a lot of show cars too....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 31 2009, 06:10 PM~14642539
> *well have atleast 15 hoppers there......and a lot of show cars too....
> *



I'LL SAY THIS MUCH, YOU PURO LOCOS DON'T FUCK AROUND !!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: respect .........D-


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 31 2009, 06:22 PM~14642071
> *we be der' Sir William  :biggrin:
> *


BY THE WAY!!MY NAME IS NOT ''WILLIAM'' ,,DO I LOOK BLONDE TO YOU?? :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 31 2009, 07:35 PM~14643252
> *BY THE WAY!!MY NAME IS NOT ''WILLIAM'' ,,DO I LOOK bald  TO YOU?? :biggrin:
> *



"sorry Billy", i cant tell what color your bald ass head is !! :cheesy: :cheesy: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

cant wait for this show


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

cant wait !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

YEESSS,,YOU CAN BRING YOUR OWN BBQ AND BEER!!,,BUT IM NOT RESPONSABLE IF YOU GET A PHAT TICKET FOR DRINKING IN A PUBLIC PLACE.AND OF COURSE YOU CAN BRING YOUR OWN BITCHES TOO,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

dont forget to bring your""chipper or heavy hitter""for the king of the swtch hop!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 3 2009, 12:35 PM~14661358
> *YEESSS,,YOU CAN BRING YOUR OWN BBQ AND BEER!!,,BUT IM NOT RESPONSABLE IF YOU GET A PHAT TICKET FOR DRINKING IN A PUBLIC PLACE.AND OF COURSE YOU CAN BRING YOUR OWN BITCHES TOO,
> 
> 
> ...



i would tripp and fall on perpose
with my nose right up that one on the rights ass !!!!

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 3 2009, 02:10 PM~14661719
> *i would tripp and fall on perpose
> with my nose right up that one on the rights ass !!!!
> 
> ...


so you dont mind if she farts on your face??? :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 3 2009, 04:06 PM~14663544
> *so you dont mind if she farts on your face??? :cheesy:
> *



healnaww :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

X2 "DIAMOND" :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

bump it back to the top !!!

:biggrin: 

whuttup northwest ??

yall ready to do this ????????


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

bring all your rides and support


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I CAN ALREADY TELL THERES GONNA BE A GOOD TURN OUT!!SENCE IS NOT ONLY A LOWRIDER SHOW!!BUT A SHOW WHERE ALL KINDS OF CARS AND PEOPLE GET TOGETHER AND ENJOY!,,AND YES ,,BRING YOUR OWN BBQ!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THIS IS A NICE PARK,,I WALKED THERE YESTERDAY AND IM SURE IT CAN HOLD MORE THAN 200 CARS,PLUS THERES ALSO A PARKING LOT FOR THOSE BRINGING TRAILERS AND ALSO WHERE THE HOP ACTION IS GOING TO TAKE PLACE!!


HERES COUPLE PICS OF WHAT THE PARK LOOKS LIKE:



















and theres this pic of what it looks to be like my brothers!!









and of course ,,across the street from the park theres the acuatic swiming center for those who want to enjoy the water!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SHOW UP EARLY SO YOU GET A NICE SPOT!!AND THE FIRST 25 CARS TO REGISTER,YOULL GET FREE FACEBOOK SIGN UP! :roflmao: 










:thumbsup: :worship: :wow: ,,,,NOT!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

MOVE IN TIME IS 7 AM,,SHOW STARTS AT 10 AM,,AND THE JUDJING STARTS AT THE SAME TIME TOO!


FOR THOSE COMING FROM THE NORTH,,BE AWARE, I-405 SOUTHBOUND LINES WILL BE CLOSE ON SUNDAY THE 30TH!!FOLLOW I-5 TO US 26 TO THE OREGON COAST!!,,THEN EXIT 62A ON HWY 26 TO CORNELIUS PASS SOUTH,,UNTIL YOU GET TO TV HWY! TAKE A RIGHT ON TV HWY TO HILLSBORO,,PARK IS ON YOUR LEFT SIDE!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKIN PROPER BIG DOG!!


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

biily...you take I 5 south to hwy 217 to hwy 26 then to hillsboro.....guey


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 12 2009, 07:53 PM~14751633
> *biily...you take I 5 south to hwy 217 to hwy 26 then to hillsboro.....guey
> *


NO.NO,,,ONLY THE I-405 DOWNTOWN SOUTH BOUND LINES WILL BE CLOSED THAT WEEKEND,,SO PEOPLE COMING FROM THE NEIGHBOR STATE OF WASHINGTON,STAY ON I-5 SOUTH THEN TAKE 405 NORTH TO HWY 26 TO THE OREGON COAST!!THEN EXIT 62A TO CORNELIUS PASS RD,THEN GO SOUTH TO TV HWY TO HILLSBORO! :biggrin: City of Hillsboro Libraries: Shute Park Facility - www.ci.hillsboro.or.us
775 SE 10th Ave, Hillsboro 
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navc...&tab=iw&start=0


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

where is this hop taking place???????????????


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Aug 12 2009, 11:32 PM~14754113
> *where is this hop taking place???????????????
> *


theres a parking lot at the entrance of the park by the senior center!!!and is a good size for the hop and spectators!!it will hold more show cars if park gets packed,and sence this is a all cars any model and year show,,i have a feeling it will get packed!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Aug 12 2009, 11:32 PM~14754113
> *where is this hop taking place???????????????
> *


AND THE CITY IS, HILLSBORO OREGON,,ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM DOWNTOWN PORTLAND!!THIS SMELLS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT,,MORE THAN 20 HOPPERS ARE EXPECTED TO BE THERE!!


$500 SINGLE PUMP CHAMP!

$500.00 DOUBLE PUMP CHAMP!

$500.00 RADICAL HOP CHAMP!


PLUS ALL WINERS GET THE RECOGNITION FOR BEING THE KING OF THE SWTCH NW EDITION ENGRAVED ON A NICE AWARD PLAQUE!! :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 14 2009, 11:14 AM~14769896
> *AND THE CITY IS, HILLSBORO OREGON,,ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM DOWNTOWN PORTLAND!!THIS SMELLS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT,,MORE THAN 20 HOPPERS ARE EXPECTED TO BE THERE!!
> $500 SINGLE PUMP CHAMP!
> 
> ...



I'M NOT SEE'N DA USUAL $1,000 "TRUCK HOPP" CLASS PAYOUT ??????

WUT'S UP WIDDAT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

damn,,2 more weeks,,this shit is gona be a good one!!,,dont wanna miss this one,,bring the whole family,,even the pets!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WAY 2 INSPIRE BILLY. LOOKIN FORWARD TO THIS ONE.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OPEN MIC FOR THOSE GANGSTA RAPERS!!THIS IS YOU CHANCE TO LET THE PEOPLE KNOW WHAT YOU GOT!! ,LOCAL AND OUT OF TOWN TALENT,,COME DO YOUR THANG!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

so whats the pay out for the hop billy? how many cars per catigory?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 19 2009, 10:13 AM~14816005
> *so whats the pay out for the hop billy? how many cars per catigory?
> *


OK,,AS I SAID,,$500 FIRST PLACE FOR ALL 3 CATEGORIES!! 5 CAR MINIMUM PER CLASS! YOU GET TO CHOSE WHAT CATEGORIE YOU WANT TO HOP ON! EXAMPLE IF YOUR CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP,,BUT YOU WANT TO GO AGAINST THE DOUBLE OR RADICAL HOP YOU CAN! BUT YOU CANNOT GO TO SINGLE IF YOU ARE DOUBLE OR RADICAL! ,,DOUBLE MAY GO TO RADICAL AS WELL!!,,AND THE GOOD NEWS IS ALL CARS WILL PASS INSPECTION,,BELIEVE ME! IM NOT PICKY,,TONS OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MORE HOPPERS IN 1 LOCATION,,AND THIS IS IT!! I HEARD LOTS OF PEOPLE ARE WAITING FOR THIS ONE!!SO HOPEFULLY MORE HOPPERS FROM OUT OF TOWN WULL JOIN THIS EVENT! I MAY HAVE TO MOVE SOME CARS TO A DIFFERENT CATEGORIE IF I BELIEVE THATS WHERE THEY SHOULD BE!! I GOT MY MEASHURING TAPE AND MY LATEX GLOVES FOR A CAVITY CHECK,,,MMHHH I MEAN TO CHECK THE CARS!! :biggrin: ! ,,MOVE IS IS AT 7 AM TO WHATEVER TIME!!BUT DONT GET THERE AFTER 2 PM,,BECAUSE HOP STARTS AROUND THAT TIME AFTER THE DANCE GROUPS AND RAP/HIP HOP PERFORMERS!  ,,SO FAR I HAVE ABOUT 120 EMAILS FROM ,CUSTOM CARS AND CLASSICS AS WELL AS SOME LOWRIDER CONFIRMING THEY WILL BE THERE!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW!!ONE MORE WEEK!! GET THAT DAMN GRILLE CLEANED UP AND GET THE CARNE ASADA READY!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

so the Blazer is a 10 battery single pump competetor right ?????


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 21 2009, 10:25 PM~14845197
> *so the Blazer is a 10 battery single pump competetor right ?????
> *


 :0 STOP IT,,IMMA GONNA HAVE TO PULL YOUR EARS FOR BEING A BAD BOY!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 22 2009, 06:13 AM~14846724
> *:0 STOP IT,,IMMA GONNA HAVE TO PULL YOUR EARS FOR BEING A BAD BOY!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

i thot you were an ear puller ! :biggrin: 

we'll be der' foe' sho'


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

A RADICAL IS A RADICAL ANYTHING GOES IN THAT CATIGORY...YOU CAN HAVE 1, 2, 3 , 10 PUMPS IF YOU WANT THATS WHY ITS A RADICAL CLASS


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

that's cool,  i'll just let the chains out a little,

and go back to doing 80-85", and just hope it don't get stuck !!

hno: hno: hno: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 22 2009, 10:43 AM~14847653
> *that's cool,    i'll just let the chains out a little,
> 
> and go back to doing 80-85", and just hope it don't get stuck !!
> ...


is all good if it gets stuck!!just keep on mind that the las hop before getting stuck is the one that counts!! 

Just trying to be equal for every one!!


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

where is this taking place? what time ????


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Aug 22 2009, 11:01 PM~14852127
> *where is this taking place? what time ????
> *


THIS SHOW IS IN HILLSBORO OREGON,ABOUT 20 MINUTES FROM DOWNTOWN PORTLAND WEST ON US HYW 26,,,SHUTE PARK ON 10TH ST,,SHOW STARTS AT 10 AM,,MOVING TIME IS FROM 7 AM TO 11 AM,,LOTS OF ACTIVITIES GOING ON,,PLUS DONT FORGET ABOUT THE 20+ HOPPERS LOOKING FOR THE NW KING OF THE SWITCH TOTTLE!THIS IS THE ONE EVENT YOU DONT WANT TO MISS,,YOU AND YOUR CREW ARE MORE THAN WELCOME,,KEEP IN MIND DOWN TOWN POERTLAN I-405 SOUTH BOUND LINES ARE CLOSED


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

bump bump !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

BECAUSE I WANT TO BE FAIR WITH YOU MOFOS,,I WILL BE HAVING ALSO A BIG BODY HOP,,(SINGLE OR/AND DOUBLE) CLASS,,SENCE THESE CARS ARE BIGGER AND HEAVIER THEY WILL BE IN A DIFFERENT CLASS THAN G-BODYS ,AND IMPALAS,,..
,,
,,
AND YEAH,TRUCKS!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 24 2009, 10:21 AM~14864167
> *BECAUSE I WANT TO BE FAIR WITH YOU MOFOS,,I WILL BE HAVING ALSO A BIG BODY HOP,,(SINGLE OR/AND DOUBLE) CLASS,,SENCE THESE CARS ARE BIGGER AND HEAVIER THEY WILL BE IN A DIFFERENT CLASS THAN G-BODYS ,AND IMPALAS,,..
> ,,
> ,,
> ...



single pump trucks against radical Impalas ???

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

i'd rather exhibition hopp, than get "slaughtered" like that !!!!!!!

but i "will" be there Billy, foe' sho'


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 24 2009, 12:23 PM~14864803
> *single pump trucks against radical Impalas ???
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


quite crying lol


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 24 2009, 11:46 AM~14865019
> *quite crying lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 24 2009, 12:23 PM~14864803
> *single pump trucks against radical Impalas ???
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


 :cheesy: Do we have any Impala hoppers in the nw????i doubt any impalas will do the hop!!or am i missing some one??? :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn homies i even had a dream this morning that i was late for the show,and there was a whole bunch of cars waiting in line!!fuck i better set my alarm clock for 5 am in the morning!! hno:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 24 2009, 04:07 PM~14866460
> *Damn homies i even had a dream this morning that i was late  for the show,and there was a whole bunch of cars waiting in line!!fuck  i better set my alarm clock for 5 am in the morning!! hno:
> *


ttt for the hoppers.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

its ok billy,,,the locos will always be there early at any show !!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 24 2009, 02:05 PM~14866432
> *:cheesy: Do we have any Impala hoppers in the nw????i doubt any impalas will do the hop!!or am i missing some one??? :biggrin:
> *



your missin' "ME" fool !!

i have a Impala now, and i'm taking on "ALL MINITRUCKS" 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO213 (Aug 25, 2009)

WHAT TIME IS THE HOP GOING 2 BE AT?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO213_@Aug 26 2009, 11:43 AM~14887303
> *WHAT TIME IS THE HOP GOING 2 BE AT?
> *


Hop is after the rappers, so i figure it would happen at 2 pm,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 25 2009, 09:28 AM~14874259
> *your missin' "ME" fool !!
> 
> i have a Impala now, and i'm taking on "ALL MINITRUCKS"
> ...


 SO,,YOU ARE BRINGING AN IMPALAAS WELL???? :cheesy: :cheesy: OHH I FORGOT TO TELL YOU,,LAST TIME AT YOUR SHOW,,I NOTICE YOU WERE GETTING TIPSY(DRUNKY)) :biggrin: ,,AND YOU WERE TAKING YOUR CLOTHES OFF,,PLEASE KEEP THEM ON THIS TIME HOMIE..L :biggrin: L


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 26 2009, 11:07 AM~14887535
> *SO,,YOU ARE BRINGING AN IMPALAAS WELL???? :cheesy:  :cheesy: OHH I FORGOT TO TELL YOU,,LAST TIME AT YOUR SHOW,,I NOTICE YOU WERE GETTING TIPSY(DRUNKY)) :biggrin: ,,AND YOU WERE TAKING YOUR CLOTHES OFF,,PLEASE KEEP THEM ON THIS TIME HOMIE..L :biggrin: L
> *


 don't you know me by now Billy ???
i don't give fuck what anybody thinks about me !! i dew my own thing  

_"REGUARDLESS" !!!!_

BUbut don't worry, 
i'll keep my clothes on    :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

"BUT THIS TIME I'M BRINGING TEQUILLA" :0 :0 :0 

3-4 beers ain't shit Billy, i'm a grown man 47yrs. old, 
there we're alot of people in worse shape than me, believe that !!

"all in good fun" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
but ya, we'll all be there, i'll stay in control !! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 26 2009, 02:19 PM~14888865
> *i'll keep my clothes on
> 
> "BUT THIS TIME I'M BRINGING TEQUILLA"  :0  :0  :0
> ...


i know!!just messing with you,, :cheesy: all grills and bbqs will have a good spot!with benches and shade!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 26 2009, 01:29 PM~14888968
> *i know!!just messing with you,, :cheesy: all grills and bbqs will have a good spot!with benches and shade!!
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_so if i "drive" my shit boxx_</span>, can my support vehicle get in to park next to us ??

"i'll show it" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO213_@Aug 26 2009, 12:43 PM~14887303
> *WHAT TIME IS THE HOP GOING 2 BE AT?
> *


U FUCKING *** WENS THE HOP GUNNA BE LOL JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LOL JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
WHAT U GOT LIL VATO A 3 WHEELER LOL JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 26 2009, 02:31 PM~14888987
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>so if i "drive" my shit boxx</span>, can my support vehicle get in to park next to us ??
> 
> "i'll show it"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

just around the corner


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 25 2009, 12:00 AM~14872258
> *its ok billy,,,the locos will always be there early at any show !!!
> *


Pinche chico joto was not here for our show. :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 27 2009, 12:18 PM~14898861
> *Pinche chico joto was not here for our show. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ,SEE CHICO WHAT U GET??THE EUGENE PURO LOCOS CHAPTER WILL BE WELCOMED WITH MARIACHI AND BANDA MUSIC........................................................................................................................................NOT! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 27 2009, 01:18 PM~14898861
> *Pinche chico joto was not here for our show. :biggrin:
> *



yeah i didnt show up pinche guerito!!!
:biggrin: 

i was busy doing my bros car and there was some funds issue i had to take care of,,,bank acct was o.d bout 1700 bucks :angry: 

so i had about 2 dollas cash,,its alll good homie,,you know id show up if it wasnt for that,it was embarrassing when i went to fill up with gas and i get declined,,,

and for billy,,we dont have the mariachi here like you guys do in salem and p town !! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 27 2009, 04:50 PM~14901137
> *:0 ,SEE CHICO WHAT U GET??THE EUGENE PURO LOCOS CHAPTER WILL BE WELCOMED WITH MARIACHI AND BANDA MUSIC........................................................................................................................................NOT! :biggrin:
> *



I HEARD YOU WERE GONNA HAVE RICKY MARTIN ON THE OPEN MIKE !! :roflmao: 



SEE YOU LOCOS THIS SUNDAY


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 28 2009, 10:35 AM~14909318
> *I HEARD YOU WERE GONNA HAVE RICKY MARTIN ON THE OPEN MIKE !! :roflmao:
> SEE YOU LOCOS THIS SUNDAY
> *


NO GUEY,,JUAN GABRIEL CON BANDA!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL RIDERS,,,THE AIR SHOW IS ALSO HAPPENING IN HILLSBORO THIS WEEKEND!! SO IF COMING FROM US HWY 26, TAKE EXIT 62A TO CORNELIUS PASS SOUTH,,STAY ON CORNELIUS PASS UNTIL YOU FIND EITHER BASELINE OR GO STRAIGHT TO TV HWY,,THEN TURN LEFT ON ANY AVE,, KEEP GOING ABOUT 5 MINUTES,,IF YOU ARE ON BASELINE THIS STREET TURNS INTO MAIN,, GO DOWN TO BASELINE AND TURN RIGHT,,THE PARK IS ABOUT 2 BLOCKS FROM THERE,,IF YOU WENT STRAIGHT TO TV HYW ,,TURN LEFT ,,STAY ON TV HYW FOR ABOUT 6 MILES,,THE PARK IS ON YOUR LEFT SIDE!!,,ADDRESS FOR THE PARK IS 775 SE 10TH AVE,,CORNER WITH MAPLE,,ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE LIBRARY AND SWIMING CENTER!! SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Good luck on your show Billy im not gunna make it have a family function this weekend to attend


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2009, 12:02 PM~14910450
> *Good luck on your show Billy im not gunna make it have a family function this weekend to attend
> *


is all good big T, enjoy the family,,we l,et you know how it went!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ANYONE KNOWS VILA'S # NUMBER???LET HEM KNOW ABOUT THE HOP ON SUNDAY!


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Hope the show goes great for you tomorrow Billy!!! I will be stuck at work so everyone have a good time for me.
TTT for a true NW "OG Vet" of the scene


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 28 2009, 07:40 PM~14915430
> *Hope the show goes great for you tomorrow Billy!!!  I will be stuck at work so everyone have a good time for me.
> TTT for a true NW "OG Vet" of the scene
> *


tomorrow???show is on sunday homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

After working 28- 12 hour shifts out of the last 32 days I m starting to lose track of what day it is. Good luck on the show Sunday Billy. Apparently that is the day after tomorrow.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 28 2009, 06:06 PM~14915125
> *ANYONE KNOWS VILA'S # NUMBER???LET HEM KNOW ABOUT THE HOP ON SUNDAY!
> *


i will pass along.. might have more stuff for your raffle too :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 28 2009, 08:36 PM~14915887
> *After working 28- 12 hour shifts out of the last 32 days I m starting to lose track of what day it is.  Good luck on the show Sunday Billy. Apparently that is the day after tomorrow.
> *


 :0 damn homie!!do you have time to spend all that cash you are making?? :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

REMEMBER THE I-405 SOUTHBOUND LANES ARE CLOSED AT DOWNTOWN P-TOWN!!STAY ON I-5 SOUTH ,THEN TAKE 405 NORTH TO HWY 26 TO THE ZOO/BEAVERTON ,,UNTIL YOU FIND EXIT 62A,,TAKE SOUTH TO HILLSBORO,,STAY ON CORNELIUS PASS,BECAUSE THE CITY HAS THE AIR SHOW ,UNTIL YOU FIND TV HWY,THEN A RIGHT GO STRAIGHT TO THE PARK ON YOUR LEFT SIDE!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DRIVE SAFE HOMIES!!HOPE TO SEE ALL FAMILIAR FACES THERE AND THE NEW ONES!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 29 2009, 02:42 PM~14921090
> *DRIVE SAFE HOMIES!!HOPE TO SEE DIAMONDS SALAMI TITTIES, AND ALL FAMILIAR FACES THERE AND THE NEW ONES!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i'll be towing my shit-boxx just to be safe !!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

JUST GOT HOME FROM ufc :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

ON THE HALF OF THE PORTLAND MAJESTICS , THANKS TO BILLY,
FOR PUTTING ON AN AWSOME SHOW ONCE AGAIN AND TO ALL THE HOPPERS WHO PUT IT DOWN BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER THE HOPP !!  

"MUCH LOVE NORTHWEST" ..........D- :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*any pics*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

pics wiil soon be here!! i just got home a few minutes ago,,and im tired as fuck,,on my behalf,,THANX TO EVERY SINGLE DUDE WHO WAS THERE,,I HAD A GOOD TIME,, IT WAS KINDA SHITY IN THE MORNING(CLOUDY) BUT THEN I WAS SWEATING LIKE A MOFO!! GOOD HOP! GOOD PEOPLE AND CARS,IT COULD HAVE BEEN BETTER IF WEATHER WAS BETTER IN THE MORNING!!GOOD BEAT FROM THE RAPPERS!! IF THERE WAS SOMETHING YOU DIDNT LIKE,,PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN DO IT BETTER NEXT TIME!! ANY FEED BACK GOOD OR BAD IS WELCOME!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 30 2009, 08:42 PM~14930577
> *pics wiil soon be here!! i just got home a few minutes ago,,and im tired as fuck,,on my behalf,,THANX TO EVERY SINGLE DUDE  WHO WAS THERE,,I HAD A GOOD TIME,, IT WAS KINDA SHITY IN THE MORNING(CLOUDY) BUT THEN I WAS SWEATING LIKE A MOFO!!  GOOD HOP! GOOD PEOPLE AND CARS,IT COULD HAVE BEEN BETTER IF WEATHER WAS BETTER IN THE MORNING!!GOOD  BEAT FROM THE RAPPERS!!  IF THERE WAS SOMETHING YOU DIDNT LIKE,,PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN DO IT BETTER NEXT TIME!! ANY FEED BACK GOOD OR BAD IS WELCOME!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 30 2009, 08:42 PM~14930577
> *pics wiil soon be here!! i just got home a few minutes ago,,and im tired as fuck,,on my behalf,,THANX TO EVERY SINGLE DUDE  WHO WAS THERE,,I HAD A GOOD TIME,, IT WAS KINDA SHITY IN THE MORNING(CLOUDY) BUT THEN I WAS SWEATING LIKE A MOFO!!  GOOD HOP! GOOD PEOPLE AND CARS,IT COULD HAVE BEEN BETTER IF WEATHER WAS BETTER IN THE MORNING!!GOOD  BEAT FROM THE RAPPERS!!  IF THERE WAS SOMETHING YOU DIDNT LIKE,,PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN DO IT BETTER NEXT TIME!! ANY FEED BACK GOOD OR BAD IS WELCOME!!*


Good show Billy, Thanks....


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

pinche jose tryn to gas hop into a hop already going on
pic loading right now


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14931129
> *pinche jose tryn to gas hop into a hop already going on
> pic loading right now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: idiot!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14931129
> *pinche jose tryn to gas hop into a hop already going onpic loading right now*


i couldnt reverse i was blocked in.... so i had to go forward might as well chip it out right.... lol...


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

i didnt even had time to go and take a shit,,i was busy as fuck!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

who has the hop pics!?


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

till the mf'n wheels fall off :biggrin: 

Puro Locos Regal


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Big Upz Billy grea8 show,we "MAJESTICS" had a Good time,can't wait till next time...Big Ups to all the clubs, and riders who came out...Good Hop eveybody...Big "M" 4 Lyfe!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 30 2009, 09:50 PM~14931482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MI PAPI MI PAPI BILLY...PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 30 2009, 10:05 PM~14931671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE STILL THE NW SINGLE PUMP KINGS ON 13'S........76 ON THE BUMPER
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 30 2009, 10:04 PM~14931647
> *MI PAPI MI PAPI BILLY...PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


A NO MAMES GUEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

mufasajr



purolocos green caddy


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

What did the blazer hit?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 30 2009, 10:24 PM~14931897
> *What did the blazer hit?
> *


71"


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

villa's 63


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like u guys had a good turn out at the hop.


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

purolocos green caddy
[/quote]



HEY TIGERE THE CADDY WAS WORKING...PINCHE ODIE...PAHAHAHAHA
YOU STILL SINGLE PUMP CADDY KING


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

switchman


----------



## EL_TIGERE (Aug 18, 2009)

> purolocos green caddy


HEY TIGERE THE CADDY WAS WORKING...PINCHE ODIE...PAHAHAHAHA
YOU STILL SINGLE PUMP CADDY KING
[/quote]
:biggrin: THATS RIGHT, THANKS TO MANUEL MY SUEGRO !! BUT WAIT TILL WE GET FRANKY OUT !!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

good hopping action....


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

yup yup....everyone got a little taste of whats coming for the 2010,,pahahahahaha


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> purolocos green caddy


HEY TIGERE THE CADDY WAS WORKING...PINCHE ODIE...PAHAHAHAHA
YOU STILL SINGLE PUMP CADDY KING
[/quote]
:uh:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

post more vids tomorrow 

guerra from the door


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

Switchman 2


----------



## EL_TIGERE (Aug 18, 2009)

> HEY TIGERE THE CADDY WAS WORKING...PINCHE ODIE...PAHAHAHAHA
> YOU STILL SINGLE PUMP CADDY KING


:uh:
[/quote]
you have something to say !!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

na your doing the damn thang, im just a sideliner :biggrin:


----------



## EL_TIGERE (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14932315
> *na your doing the damn thang, im just a sideliner :biggrin:
> *


thats cool im just doing my thing!! good job to everybody


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 30 2009, 09:34 PM~14931989
> *villa's 63
> *


Thats one of my favortie cars inthe NW tight to see it out there


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 30 2009, 11:24 PM~14932380
> *Thats one of my favortie cars inthe NW tight to see it out there
> *


x2


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks billyt for the show kame out good. nice job 2 al the riders& hoppers putin it down .manuel on the bumper 68 inches beatn switchman


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD TIME AS ALWAYZ BILLY.. HATS OFF.

SAVE THAT HOP SHEET !! HAHA


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 30 2009, 11:34 PM~14932458
> *thanks billyt for the show  kame out good. nice job 2 al the riders& hoppers putin it down  .manuel on the bumper 68 inches beatn switchman
> *


NO HOMIE 71 IS WHAT HE GOT AND WAS PAID FOR.
NO LOSS HERE HOMIE.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 31 2009, 01:10 AM~14932922
> *NO HOMIE 71 IS WHAT HE GOT AND WAS PAID FOR.NO LOSS HERE HOMIE.*


x2.... Thats right 61" for the M takin first place in the single pump and paid for....We took our win and our loss....


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 30 2009, 11:24 PM~14932380
> *Thats one of my favortie cars inthe NW tight to see it out there
> *


 :biggrin: YOU GUYS ARE MISSING SOME GOOD SHIT BIG T,,BUT LIKE YOU SAID,,FAMILY COMES FIRST!! :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PURO LOCOS RADICAL HOPPER!I CAN ALREADY TELL IT DOES MAJOR INCHES!,,ANY ONE HAS A VIDEO B4 THE HOSES BROKE DOWN??


ONCE AGAIN THE PURO LOCOS SHOWED SOME LOVE BRINGING ABOUT 30 CARS(SHOW CARS &HOPPERS),UCE WAS REPPIN,INUQUES BIKE CLUB WUZ THERE,SOME DUDES FROM WASHINGTON MADE THE TRIP!,,THAT BLACK LINCON IS TIGHT!,

I DUNNO IF IM STILL PUTTING THIS SHOW!!!THEY DONT COME CHEAP! AND IM NOT MAKING ANY MONEY OUT OF IT,I WOULD DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF CARS,,BUT FUCK,,WHO IS SHOWING ME SOME LOVE??!! SO IF CAR CLUBS DONT SUPPORT THE OREGON SHOWS THEY WIL FADE SOMETIME SOON!!


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 31 2009, 07:44 AM~14933699
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PURO LOCOS RADICAL HOPPER!I CAN ALREADY TELL IT DOES MAJOR INCHES!,,ANY ONE HAS A VIDEO B4  THE HOSES BROKE DOWN??
> ONCE AGAIN THE PURO LOCOS SHOWED SOME LOVE BRINGING ABOUT 30 CARS(SHOW CARS &HOPPERS),UCE WAS REPPIN,INUQUES BIKE CLUB WUZ THERE,SOME DUDES FROM WASHINGTON MADE THE TRIP!,,THAT BLACK LINCON IS TIGHT!,
> 
> ...


Tight show Billy.......GOOD JOB CABRON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 31 2009, 02:10 AM~14932922
> *NO HOMIE 71 IS WHAT HE GOT AND WAS PAID FOR.
> NO LOSS HERE HOMIE.
> *


fuck no homeboy u werent even on the stick i was n IHAD THE CAMERA ON THAT SHIT HE HIT 67. NEVER EVEN TOUCHED 70 BUT HE KEPT CRYNING N CRYING U KANT BREAK UR SHIT FIX IT THEN CUM BACK FOR ONE. MY VID WILL B POSTED N EVEN PAUSE AT WHAT HE HIT . N IT WAS NO DAMN 71 HOMIE MANUEAL WON. HE GOT SERVE G


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 31 2009, 02:10 AM~14932922
> *NO HOMIE 71 IS WHAT HE GOT AND WAS PAID FOR.
> NO LOSS HERE HOMIE.
> *


 UR RIGHT NO LOSES CAUSE HE CRYS N KANT TAKE A LOST CAME UP HER FROM CALI TO GET SERVED BY THE LEGAN MANUEL PURO LOCOS CAR CLUB SERVING THE SWITCHMAN :0 :0 :0


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

calmate mufasa.......man you give me the chills evertime i say your name.....MUFASA.....pahahahaha


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

HELLUVA GOOD SHOW BILLY !!!!

KEEP US POSTED FOR ANY MORE UPCOMING BBQ'S OR EVENTS HOMIE !!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Aug 31 2009, 08:05 AM~14933850
> *Tight show Billy.......GOOD JOB CABRON!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YA SABES GUEY!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ALSO THANX TO MAJESTICS,INDIVIDUALS,THE SHOP CREW,THE RAPPERS,THE OLD FART WITH THE CLASSICS CARS ,AND,,I JUST REMEMBER I WANTED SOME BBQ FROM DIRK AND DIDNT GET SHIT!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 31 2009, 08:41 AM~14934146
> *UR RIGHT NO LOSES CAUSE HE CRYS N KANT TAKE A LOST CAME UP HER FROM CALI TO GET SERVED BY THE LEGAN MANUEL PURO LOCOS CAR CLUB SERVING THE SWITCHMAN :0  :0  :0
> *


PLEASE HOMIE WITH THAT OLD BUTSTED DONW CAR YOU TRY TO HOP.
YOU HAVE THE MOST PIECE OF SHIT OUT HERE. YOU HAVE NO ROOM TO TALK LITTLE HOMIE.
BESIDES THAT HOW MANY HOPPS HAVE YOU JUDGED IN THE PAST. NONE TO MY KNOWLEDGE.
BILLIE LET HIM FIX IT AND HOP IT AGAIN AND HE WON THE CLASS AT 71 ALSO WHAT BILLIE SAID AND PAID HIM FOR.

YOU NEED TO WORRY ABOUT YOU AND YOUR CAR LITTLE HOMIE.BECAUSE YOUR DOING REAL BAD RIGHT NOW.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 31 2009, 08:38 AM~14934125
> *fuck no homeboy u werent even on the stick i was n IHAD THE CAMERA ON THAT SHIT HE HIT 67. NEVER EVEN TOUCHED 70 BUT HE KEPT CRYNING N CRYING  U KANT BREAK UR SHIT FIX IT THEN CUM BACK FOR ONE. MY VID WILL B POSTED N EVEN PAUSE AT WHAT HE HIT . N IT WAS NO DAMN 71 HOMIE MANUEAL WON. HE GOT SERVE G
> *


MY HOMIE DRIVES UP HERE 20 HOURS TO GO HOP AT WHAT WAS A BORING HOP COMPARED TO LA WHERE HES FROM,
HE WINS...
THE BOTTOM LINE IS PEOPLE ARE UPSET BECAUSE THE INDIVIDUALS CAME AND STOLE THE SHOW.
CARS STILL HERE LETS HOP THEM RIGHT NOW.
I THOUGHT YOU WAS THE ONE CRYING , PULLING YOUR SCRAP METAL HEAP ON A FUCKING DOLLY HOMIE JUST QIUT IT.
YOU THINK YOUR NAME OR CAR CARRY ANY WIEGHT.
YOUR SO LUCKY THEY EVEN LET YOU IN THAT CLUB WITH THAT P.O.S.
THIS BIG KILLA HOMIE


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 31 2009, 09:15 AM~14935027
> *MY HOMIE DRIVES UP HERE 20 HOURS TO GO HOP AT WHAT WAS A BORING HOP COMPARED TO LA WHERE HES FROM,
> HE WINS...
> THE BOTTOM LINE IS PEOPLE ARE UPSET BECAUSE THE INDIVIDUALS CAME AND STOLE THE SHOW.
> ...


mufasas car reminds me of the impala you have...the pink....magenta...no red...with no window on blue rim..no guts......homie don't fuck with mu club member....we all start somewhere right? so leave the car club out of this....the hop is boring you say? then why don't you build a car that's "yours" and come out and make it interesting...don't use your clients cars...use your own car....the only reason you came out was because switchman came.....how many shows have we had...and you only come out the lastshow...without "your own car"....hmmmmmm


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for the show billy .


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

FUCK IT,The "M" came out showed their support,enjoyed the show and did it's thang...Thats HOW/AND WHAT we do...Till the next time,thanks BILLY... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Aug 31 2009, 12:49 PM~14936695
> *FUCK IT,The "M" came out showed their support,enjoyed the show and did it's thang...Thats HOW/AND WHAT we do...Till the next time,thanks BILLY...  :thumbsup:*


x2 Thanks to the Puro Locos and Individuals for comin out n makin it a badass event....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 30 2009, 11:34 PM~14932458
> *thanks billyt for the show  kame out good. nice job 2 al the riders& hoppers putin it down  .manuel on the bumper 68 inches beatn switchman
> *


 Well if he beat me come beat me today !!!!! I'm steel here. Let's do it !!! Let me show you 67 in you talking bout!!!!!


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

well heres the proof......you tell me you where do you see 71....you can even hear the guys on the ruler tell billy wheres 71...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

looked like fouth lick???

just hop again today and be done


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 31 2009, 02:33 PM~14937838
> *looked like fouth lick???
> 
> just hop again today and be done
> *


what you cant see you old blind bat :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

old blind bat....thats funny


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

haha :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

madison @ 6pm? 

we will SEE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Vid of wagon???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

it wasnt against the wagon homie.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 31 2009, 04:21 PM~14938405
> *it wasnt against the wagon homie.
> *


What car was it


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 31 2009, 02:17 PM~14938355
> *old blind bat....thats funny
> *



commin with jokes now too huh.. :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 31 2009, 02:22 PM~14938413
> *What car was it
> *


LET THEM TELL U.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 31 2009, 04:26 PM~14938468
> *LET THEM TELL U.
> *


I thought Switch hopped against the wagon?


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 31 2009, 03:19 PM~14938376
> *madison @ 6pm?
> 
> we will SEE
> *


trying to get more footage for the piece of shit videos !! :uh: give it up you aint rolln !! :0 you old blind bat thats all we need is a cheerleader with a camera!! saying GIVE ME AN "I" GIVE ME AN "N" IM ON INDIVIDUALS NUT SACK!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 31 2009, 02:27 PM~14938480
> *I thought Switch hopped against the wagon?
> *


NO SIR - TO MAKE EVERYONE SATISFIED BILLY PUTTEM WITH THE DOUBLES :biggrin: AND HE STILL GOT PAID.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 31 2009, 04:31 PM~14938520
> *NO SIR - TO MAKE EVERYONE SATISFIED BILLY PUTTEM WITH THE DOUBLES :biggrin: AND HE STILL GOT PAID.
> *


 :0


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 31 2009, 03:31 PM~14938520
> *NO SIR - TO MAKE EVERYONE SATISFIED BILLY PUTTEM WITH THE DOUBLES :biggrin: AND HE STILL GOT PAID.
> *


HE WAS CRYING FOR THE MONEY GET IT RIGHT THATS WHY BILLY GAVE IT TO HIM!! :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 31 2009, 02:29 PM~14938500
> *trying to get more footage for the piece of shit videos !!  :uh: give it up you aint rolln !! :0 you old blind bat thats all we need is a cheerleader with a camera!! saying GIVE ME AN "I" GIVE ME AN "N" IM ON INDIVIDUALS NUT SACK!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



FYI - I DONT GIVE A FUCK- THE WAS THE LAST SHOW I WAS TAPING ANYWAY!!!!

ITS COOL ILL TAKE BACK THE RESPECT I HAD FOR YOU TEAM. LOWRIDIN AINT A POPULARITY CONTEST.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

heres a vid of the after hop me and villa View My VideoOH YEAH AND NO BS JUST GOOD HOPPING


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 31 2009, 04:40 PM~14938629
> *heres a vid of the after hop me and villa View My Video
> *


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 31 2009, 12:24 AM~14932380
> *Thats one of my favortie cars inthe NW tight to see it out there
> *


 x2 , thats a "REAL" low rider , clean car , chrome , paint ,on the bumper, and he can ride the car around. 
i like it!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 31 2009, 02:43 PM~14938658
> *
> *


X2


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Aug 31 2009, 03:46 PM~14938689
> *x2 , thats a "REAL"  low rider , clean car  , chrome , paint ,on the bumper, and he can ride the car around.
> i like it!!!
> *


I DIDNT SEE IT RIDE


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 31 2009, 08:44 AM~14933699
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PURO LOCOS RADICAL HOPPER!I CAN ALREADY TELL IT DOES MAJOR INCHES!,,ANY ONE HAS A VIDEO B4  THE HOSES BROKE DOWN??
> ONCE AGAIN THE PURO LOCOS SHOWED SOME LOVE BRINGING ABOUT 30 CARS(SHOW CARS &HOPPERS),UCE WAS REPPIN,INUQUES BIKE CLUB WUZ THERE,SOME DUDES FROM WASHINGTON MADE THE TRIP!,,THAT BLACK LINCON IS TIGHT!,
> 
> ...



for real why dont you washingtonians step out of your state ? 
not meant to you big t


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 31 2009, 03:19 PM~14938376
> *madison @ 6pm?
> 
> we will SEE
> *


 :0


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 31 2009, 04:29 PM~14938500
> *trying to get more footage for the piece of shit videos !!  :uh: give it up you aint rolln !! :0 you old blind bat thats all we need is a cheerleader with a camera!! saying GIVE ME AN "I" GIVE ME AN "N" IM ON INDIVIDUALS NUT SACK!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Aug 31 2009, 03:08 PM~14938960
> *:werd:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :werd: NERD


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 31 2009, 05:16 PM~14939062
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :werd: NERD
> *


 keepit up and you gonna fuck around and buy somthin you cant afford !!!
and give your son his shirt back you dont fit an extra smeadium


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 31 2009, 04:50 PM~14938729
> *I DIDNT SEE IT RIDE
> *


 ive see it ride on more than 1 occasion


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 31 2009, 12:47 PM~14936667
> *Thanks for the show billy .
> *


this is all of us work!! some with the cars some putting the event!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

SOME HOPPING ACTION 
View My Video
View My Video


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 31 2009, 03:31 PM~14938520
> *NO SIR - TO MAKE EVERYONE SATISFIED BILLY PUTTEM WITH THE DOUBLES :biggrin: AND HE STILL GOT PAID.
> *


ok lets make this clear!!
I HAD ALL THE SINGLE PUMP CARS IN 1 CATEGORIE! IF THE TRAILING ARMS UPPER OR LOWER WERE EXTENDED OR LOCATED WHERE THEY DONT SUPPOST TO BE THE I HAD TO BUMP THE CAR TO THE NEXT CATEGORIE!! THATS WHY I HAD SWITCH MAN BLACK CUTTLASS, AND MANUELS GREY CUTTLAS IN A DOUBLE PUMP CATEGORY,THEY BOTH HAD 10 BATTERIES! AND 1 PUMP FOR THE FRONT AND THEY WERE WORKIN"

ALSO I HAD AT LEAST 1 MEMBER OF EACH CAR CLUB AT THE STICK TO MAKE IT FAIR!

AND THEY ALL AGREED WITH THE INCHES THEY DID :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

BUT SOME TIMES THE RULER CAN FOOL YOU IF YOU ARE NOT PREPARED FROM 1 HOP DOING 30" AND THE NEXT ONE GOING UP TO 65 OR MORE INCHES!!

ANY WAYS I HOPE ALL HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS HAD A GOOD TIME!!,

CAUSE I DIDNT GET TO EAT UNTIL AROUND 8 PM AND SHIT AROUND 9!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 31 2009, 06:18 PM~14940477
> *SOME HOPPING ACTION
> View My Video
> View My Video
> *


STILL HAVENT SEE A VIDEO OF PURO LOCOS RADICAL CUTLASS!,,IM SCARED OF THAT THING DOING OVER 100" AND NOT FLIPING OVER!! :0


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

It was a great show, thanks. love to support da lowrider scene in Oregon, see u guys on the next big1 :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

HEY BILLY POST UP WHAT EVERY CAR HIT YOU GOT THE LIST RIGHT AND LET IT BE KNOWN WHO ONE EACH CATEGORY


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 31 2009, 06:14 PM~14941284
> *HEY BILLY POST UP WHAT EVERY CAR HIT YOU GOT THE LIST RIGHT AND LET IT BE KNOWN WHO ONE EACH CATEGORY
> *



I TOOK SECOND W/71" 

dat's all i know !!! :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 31 2009, 07:14 PM~14941284
> *HEY BILLY POST UP WHAT EVERY CAR HIT YOU GOT THE LIST RIGHT AND LET IT BE KNOWN WHO ONE EACH CATEGORY
> *


ok let me look for my score book,,but i think i wiped my ass with it cuz i ren out of toilet paper!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

looked like a great turn out and hop!! wish we were a lil closer , long drive from the chi


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Aug 31 2009, 04:17 PM~14939737
> *ive see it ride on more than 1 occasion
> *



SWING

DONT GET ME STARTED YUCK MOUTH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Aug 31 2009, 03:32 PM~14939254
> *keepit up and you gonna fuck around and buy somthin you cant afford !!!
> and give your son his shirt back you dont fit an extra smeadium
> *



DONT HAVE KIDS- BUY SHIT I CANT AFFORD LIKE WHAT?

STOP CHASEN ME ME AROUND AND GO LIVE YOUR LIFE.

FUCK


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 31 2009, 07:33 PM~14940702
> *STILL HAVENT SEE A VIDEO OF PURO LOCOS RADICAL CUTLASS!,,IM SCARED OF THAT THING DOING OVER 100" AND NOT FLIPING OVER!! :0
> *


HEY WE TRIED,,BUT WE BROKE A HOSE THE FIRST TIME,,THEN BENT BOTH FRONT CYLINDERS,,,I ALSO WANTED TO SEE THAT MONSTER GO OFF THAT RULER !!! :biggrin: 

HELLUVA GOOD TURN OUT THOE !!


IT WAS GOOD TO SEE PEEPS FROM CALI, UP HERE IN THE N.W !!

IT WAS ONLY OBVIOUS WHEN I SEEN THAT CUTTY PULL UP,,THAT IT WILL DO SOME BUMPER SMASHING,,AND IT DID,,,,,  

THAT IMPALA ALSO DID ITS THANG,,,,IT LOOKED HELLA SICK DOING IT TOO !!!!''


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

good show billy love them trophys you can put the pic in
we stopped at sonic on the way home and hoover and his boys took this one


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

cutty and villa









fix that flat billy


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

DAYM HOMIE I DIDNT KNOW YOU OWNED THAT M.C

REMEBER LAST TIME WE TALKED? IT WAS ABOUT THE MAZDA TRUCK??


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 31 2009, 11:08 PM~14943687
> *Gera and villa
> :biggrin: fixed it
> 
> ...


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 31 2009, 11:11 AM~14934995
> *PLEASE HOMIE WITH THAT OLD BUTSTED DONW CAR YOU TRY TO HOP.
> YOU HAVE THE MOST PIECE OF SHIT OUT HERE. YOU HAVE NO ROOM TO TALK LITTLE HOMIE.
> BESIDES THAT HOW MANY HOPPS HAVE YOU JUDGED IN THE PAST. NONE TO MY KNOWLEDGE.
> ...


LOOK ***** LETS GET SHIT STRAIGHT MY KAR MAY B PRIMER BUT AT LEAST MY SHIT DRIVES LOOK AT U NO MOTOR ALL 4 RIMS MIS MATCHING NO GLASS NO SEATS PLEASE FOOL AND U WASNT EVEN WATCHN THE RULLER. I ONCE TOLD U FOOL ID NEVER DISRESPECT OGS HOMIE AND WHERE DA FUCK U AT U. I KUM 2 PLAY CHILL HAVE FUM WAT U DO FUCKN GO CAMPING HOMEBOY. DNT TALK SHIT 2 ME OR DISRESPECT ME CUZ I NEVER DID U OR SWITHCH OR ANY OF U MEMBERS IM JUST SAYN WAT THE DAMN CAMERA SAW N CAMERAS DNT LIE LIL KILLA !!!!AND IT WASNT NO 71 WEY


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

mufsajr87
at least your out there homie i'm ridin pass. and it sucks


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 31 2009, 11:15 AM~14935027
> *MY HOMIE DRIVES UP HERE 20 HOURS TO GO HOP AT WHAT WAS A BORING HOP COMPARED TO LA WHERE HES FROM,
> HE WINS...
> THE BOTTOM LINE IS PEOPLE ARE UPSET BECAUSE THE INDIVIDUALS CAME AND STOLE THE SHOW.
> ...


I NEVER CRY BITCH WAT WUD I CRY FOR N SCRAP OF METAL WAT U HAVE PUNK NOT HAD HAVE I NEVA QUITE BITCH N IF ONLY U NEW ABOUT ME OR Y I DNT DRIVE IT ILL DRIVE IT BUT U DNT KNOW SHIT BOUT ME SO SHUT U DAMN MOUTH. N B TALKING SHIT BOUT CLUBS HOMIE. KUZ I NEVA DID URS WEY WAT U ONLY KAME OUT KUZ SWITCH DID WAT HAPPEN AT MADISSON TWICE U FLAKED TODD KAME 4 U AND U HID WOW BRO I HAVENT CEEN U OUT ANY WHERE I MAY NOT HIT WAT U HIT BUT ALEAST IM OUT FUCKIN AROUND. ID ALWAYS C U AT U DAMN SHOP MEMBER I WORK ACROSS URS WIT MY COUSIN MIGUEL FOOL. SO DNT B DISRESPECT ME N ANY WEY KUZ I DIDNT U HOMEBOY


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 31 2009, 11:26 PM~14943889
> *mufsajr87
> at least your out there homie i'm ridin pass. and it sucks
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR SURE .IM KUMN BACK HAVE A INCEDENT IM TAKING CAR OF AT MOMENTIT WILL BE THERE WNT HAPPEN OVA NIGHT :biggrin: 
NICE VIDS THANKS BRO


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

THANKS BILLY GOOD TURN OUT KANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR ALL THE RIDERS AND HOPPERS 503 NICE


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WELL MY BRO GOT 2ND PLACE IN TRADITIONAL 80'S

MUST OF BEEN THE PAINT JOB  




:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

GOING HOME,,,IT WAS A LONG ASS DAY,,,

WE GOT LOTS OF WORK TO DO THIS WINTER ON IT,,,
STAY TUNED FOR NEXT YEAR THOE !!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 31 2009, 10:45 PM~14944147
> *GOING HOME,,,IT WAS  A LONG ASS DAY,,,
> 
> WE GOT LOTS OF WORK TO DO THIS WINTER ON IT,,,
> ...


should have stopped by woodburn and had a beer :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 31 2009, 11:51 PM~14944226
> *should have stopped by woodburn and had a beer :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IT WAS TEMPTING,,BUT I HAD 6 KIDS IN THE TRUCK,,AND I NEEDED ONE,,,,LOL MY BRO COULDA USED ONE TAMBIEN,,,


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: pinche chico, Mr_Suavecito64, mufasaJR87


WHUTTUP GUEY? PINCHE DESMADRE QUE NO ?


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 31 2009, 11:15 AM~14935027
> *MY HOMIE DRIVES UP HERE 20 HOURS TO GO HOP AT WHAT WAS A BORING HOP COMPARED TO LA WHERE HES FROM,
> HE WINS...
> THE BOTTOM LINE IS PEOPLE ARE UPSET BECAUSE THE INDIVIDUALS CAME AND STOLE THE SHOW.
> ...


PULL IT UP RIGHT NOW WUR U AT


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

U LIKE DR.DRE HES A STUDIO GANSTER WELL UR A INTERNET TALKER


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 31 2009, 10:31 PM~14943956
> *I NEVER CRY BITCH WAT WUD I CRY FOR N SCRAP OF METAL WAT U HAVE PUNK NOT HAD HAVE  I NEVA QUITE BITCH N IF ONLY U NEW ABOUT ME OR Y I DNT DRIVE IT ILL DRIVE IT BUT U DNT KNOW SHIT BOUT ME SO SHUT U DAMN MOUTH. N B TALKING SHIT BOUT CLUBS HOMIE. KUZ I NEVA DID URS WEY WAT U ONLY KAME OUT KUZ SWITCH DID WAT HAPPEN AT MADISSON  TWICE U FLAKED TODD KAME 4 U AND U HID WOW BRO I HAVENT CEEN U OUT ANY WHERE I MAY NOT HIT WAT U HIT BUT ALEAST IM OUT FUCKIN AROUND. ID ALWAYS C U AT U DAMN SHOP MEMBER I WORK ACROSS URS WIT MY COUSIN MIGUEL FOOL.  SO DNT B DISRESPECT ME N ANY WEY KUZ I DIDNT U HOMEBOY
> *


ONLY BITCH HERE IS YOU HOMIE.SO WATCH YOUR MOUTH. FUCK YOU AND YOUR CAR,YOU LITTLE BITCH. I TRIED TO BE COOL WITH YOUR ASS, BUT FUCK YOU.I HOPE YOU DONT LIKE THIS EITHER.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 31 2009, 11:27 PM~14944526
> *PULL IT UP RIGHT NOW  WUR  U AT
> *


RIGHT NOW CARS AT SHOP WE GO GET IT RIGHT NOW OR IN THE MORNING FIRST THING WHATS UP.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 31 2009, 10:42 AM~14935248
> *mufasas car reminds me of the impala you have...the pink....magenta...no red...with no window on blue rim..no guts......homie don't fuck with mu club member....we all start somewhere right? so leave the car club out of this....the hop is boring you say? then why don't you build a car that's "yours" and come out and make it interesting...don't use your clients cars...use your own car....the only reason you came out was because switchman came.....how many shows have we had...and you only come out the lastshow...without "your own car"....hmmmmmm
> *


REALLY WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU ARE HOMIE. AND YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT ONE THING I WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN THERE IF MY HOMIE DIDNT DRIVE 20 HOURS UP HERE YOUR RIGHT.I WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN INTERESTED.
HOMIE WE WONT SUPPORT NO MORE OF YOUR GUYS SHIT HOMIE TOO MUCH BULLSHIT. 
DONT WORRY BOUT MY CAR YOUR WORRY ABOUT YOURS.
BEST BELIEVE I GOT SOMETHING AND ITS TO HIGH CALIBER FOR YOU GUYS OUT THERE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I HAVE THE REAL FOOTAGE OF IT ALL IT WILL BE UP TOMMAROW.

THANK YOU TO ALL THE HATERS.
DID YOU READ THE TRUNK?????????????????

MOTIVATED BY HATERS SO THANK YOU ALL FOR DOING YOUR PART TO KEEP US GOING.
THERE WAS ALOT OF THAT GOING ON.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 1 2009, 01:52 AM~14944950
> *ONLY BITCH HERE IS YOU HOMIE.SO WATCH YOUR MOUTH. FUCK YOU AND YOUR CAR,YOU LITTLE BITCH. I TRIED TO BE COOL WITH YOUR ASS, BUT FUCK YOU.I HOPE YOU DONT LIKE THIS EITHER.
> *


 I TOLD U ONCE I WAS KOOL WITH U CAUSE U HOMIES WIT MY COUISIN BUT HERE U GO TALKING SHIT BOUT ME N 2 ME WEY I NEVA SAID SHIT 2 U BUT FUCK ONLY HATERZ LIKE U TALK SHIT 4 NO REASON WEY SO SQUASH IT OR JUS KEEP RUNNING UR MOUTH
N FUCK U BRO NOT ME


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

will you dudes have your shit somewhere else??,,maybe open a new topic???this is about pics of cars and getting along with people,,if only the old farts could read all this crap they would not support the event i put together every year!!common fellas,,take that hate somewhere else!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

FOR REAL I WANT TO DO THIS EVERY YEAR!! I FIGURE THE HATE MOTIVATES PEOPLE TO WORK HARDER ON THEYRE CARS!! AND I CAN SEE YOU DUDES WANT MORE!! SO,,GET YOUR SHIT READY FOR NEXT YEAR! I BET SOME CALI HEAVY HITTER WILL JOIN,AND MAYBE SOME FROM OUR NEIGHBOR STATE UP NORTH!

CONGS. TO AROON FROM UCE,,BEST LOWRIDER AND BEST CHROME 2 TIMES STRAIGHT!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 1 2009, 08:51 AM~14946067
> *will you dudes have your shit  somewhere else??,,maybe open a new topic???this is about pics of cars and getting along with people,,if only the old farts  could read all this crap they would not support the event  i put together every year!!common fellas,,take that hate somewhere else!!
> *


 sorry billy ill stop primo im koo


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

ALLL RIGHT ALL THE RIDERZ GOOD JOB 503 :uh: :uh:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

how about the nw gets together in a centerlized area and everyone brings what they got and just hop...no money...just hop to see what they got....its just another way to try to get the nw back together and have a good time...what you guys think?


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 1 2009, 07:51 AM~14946067
> *will you dudes have your shit  somewhere else??,,maybe open a new topic???this is about pics of cars and getting along with people,,if only the old farts  could read all this crap they would not support the event  i put together every year!!common fellas,,take that hate somewhere else!!
> *



tu callate billy...its your fault this all started...if you would of gave the right measurments then this wouldn't of happend...but know you always gots to do something para la otra gente.....but dont worry well remember that....good luck on your nexts shows billy


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

by the way billy...in YOUR SHOW....how many hoppers where puro locos? how many where not?


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 1 2009, 02:01 AM~14944972
> *I HAVE THE REAL FOOTAGE OF IT ALL IT WILL BE UP TOMMAROW.
> 
> THANK YOU TO ALL THE HATERS.
> ...


AGINE THIS WOULD OF NEVER STARTED IF YOUR HOMIE KEPT HIS MOUTH SHUT !!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 1 2009, 08:55 AM~14946096
> *FOR REAL I WANT TO DO THIS EVERY YEAR!! I FIGURE THE HATE MOTIVATES PEOPLE TO WORK HARDER ON THEYRE CARS!! AND I CAN SEE YOU DUDES WANT MORE!! SO,,GET YOUR SHIT READY FOR NEXT YEAR! I BET SOME CALI HEAVY HITTER WILL JOIN,AND MAYBE SOME FROM OUR NEIGHBOR STATE UP NORTH!
> 
> CONGS. TO AROON FROM UCE,,BEST LOWRIDER AND BEST CHROME 2 TIMES STRAIGHT!!
> *


YEAH SO YOU COULD CHANGE THE RULES THE LAST MINUTE NAW!!! WILL STAY HOME?? AND MAKE CARNE ASADA!!  ELEVEN HOPPERS IF WE BURN OUT A MOTOR AT HUNDRED DOLLARS?? YOU DO THE MATH!!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 1 2009, 10:42 AM~14947011
> *YEAH SO YOU COULD CHANGE THE RULES THE LAST MINUTE NAW!!! WILL STAY HOME?? AND MAKE CARNE ASADA!!  ELEVEN HOPPERS IF WE BURN OUT A MOTOR AT HUNDRED DOLLARS?? YOU DO THE MATH!!!
> *


 dang who keeps using my name . rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh log me out


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

change your password homie!!


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

hey rider..you got footage of the the hop between little isreal and jose? is there a way you can pm that to me...thanks


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Sep 1 2009, 09:18 AM~14946808
> *tu callate billy...its your fault this all started...if you would of gave the right measurments then this wouldn't of happend...but know you always gots to do something para la otra gente.....but dont worry well remember that....good luck on your nexts shows billy
> *


Ora guey now is my fault??was i the one behind the ruler? was i the ona who had the desicion on how many inches he did!! there was 4 dudes who all agreed about the inches,,not just me,,but is all good chipi,im still me and a friend if you want!look at the people behind the rules ,,who were they!,is all good if you dont want to attend the next show i cant force any one to do so!,,!!


----------



## PAYASO213 (Aug 25, 2009)

THE VIDEO OF THE HOP 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJSMOo4DM-c


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Sep 1 2009, 01:36 PM~14949722
> *hey rider..you got footage of the the hop between little isreal and jose? is there a way you can pm that to me...thanks
> *



sure did.. i will post a pick or two. Great footage !! Great hop!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 1 2009, 03:14 PM~14950083
> *:0
> *


wut up dipn714,,you dudes shoul start planning on comming up here for next year!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

anyone get video of my Blazer ???

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 1 2009, 03:45 PM~14950370
> *anyone get video of my Blazer ???
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ANY ONE GET A VID OS MIKES SALAMI NIPPLES?? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

got the truck .. no nips.. G rating hahaha


----------



## PAYASO213 (Aug 25, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NJSMOo4DM-c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NJSMOo4DM-c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 1 2009, 02:53 PM~14950457
> *got the truck .. no nips.. G rating hahaha
> *



"POST DAT SHIT UP NICCA" !!!!!

and then i'll post da' nipps :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO213 (Aug 25, 2009)

THERE'S THE VIDEO


----------



## PAYASO213 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THERES MORE FOTAGE ON YOUTUBE UNDER SHUTE PARK!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 1 2009, 02:58 PM~14950492
> *"POST DAT SHIT UP NICCA" !!!!!
> 
> and then i'll post da' nipps  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



u r crazy. tell ur team nice work this year :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

wheres judge brown


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 1 2009, 07:52 PM~14954204
> *wheres judge brown
> *



no shit huh ! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

after all the BS,,things have calm down!!Fuck that shit!!im NOT doing car shows anymore if i do it will just be Hot rods and classics,,never had issues with these dudes!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Sep 1 2009, 09:23 AM~14946845
> *by the way billy...in YOUR SHOW....how many hoppers where puro locos? how many where not?
> *


dont worry,there will NOt be any more hop at my HOT ROD AND CLASSICS shows! :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> YEAH SO YOU COULD CHANGE THE RULES THE LAST MINUTE NAW!!! WILL STAY HOME?? AND MAKE CARNE ASADA!!  ELEVEN HOPPERS IF WE BURN OUT A MOTOR AT HUNDRED DOLLARS?? YOU DO THE MATH!!!
> [/quote
> 
> L :biggrin: L
> 1 motor @ $100 = $100???? :uh:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 2 2009, 07:47 AM~14957530
> *after all the BS,,things have calm down!!Fuck that shit!!im NOT doing car shows anymore if i do it will just be Hot rods and classics,,never had issues with  these dudes!
> *



the bs...billy you lie and you cheat....thats why all this shit went down


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Sep 2 2009, 08:32 AM~14957968
> *the bs...billy you lie and you cheat....thats why all this shit went down
> *


Ora guey when did i lie?? :0 

where did i cheat? :uh: 

no manches ni que fuera new at this,

thats ok CHIPI, if you think im the one responsable for all what went down!! :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 1 2009, 03:07 PM~14950597
> *u r crazy. tell ur team nice work this year :biggrin:
> *



thanks rider, i will and as always, much love to ya homie  

got any footage of the "after hop" anybody ??

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

or footage of the other 17 times i got stuck !!!

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


:biggrin: ...........D-


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 2 2009, 03:40 PM~14961487
> *thanks rider, i will and as always, much love to ya homie
> 
> got any footage of the "after hop" anybody ??
> ...


yea go 2 youttube ansd type hillsburo hop 1 and klick on my cousins name payaso213 click on his photo he wearing glass then itll take u 2 his page n it show all the after hop on there


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 2 2009, 01:49 PM~14961558
> *yea go 2 youttube ansd type hillsburo hop 1 and klick on my cousins name payaso213 click on his photo he wearing glass then itll take u 2 his page n it show all the after hop on there
> *



MAN BRO, I'VE SMOKED TO MUCH DOPE IN MY LIFE FOR ALL DAT SHIT !!

JUST TELL THE HOMIE TO POST IT UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 2 2009, 03:58 PM~14962260
> *MAN BRO, I'VE SMOKED TO MUCH DOPE IN MY LIFE FOR ALL DAT SHIT !!
> 
> JUST TELL THE HOMIE TO POST IT UP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 2 2009, 04:58 PM~14962260
> *MAN BRO, I'VE SMOKED TO MUCH DOPE IN MY LIFE FOR ALL DAT SHIT !!
> 
> JUST TELL THE HOMIE TO POST IT UP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol damn wey lol ill tell him bro wen i talk 2 him


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 2 2009, 03:37 PM~14962642
> *lol damn wey lol ill tell him bro wen i talk 2 him
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

View My Video


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

View My Video


----------



## PAYASO213 (Aug 25, 2009)

THE AFTER SHOW OF THE HOP


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 2 2009, 06:04 PM~14962835
> *:biggrin:
> *


 there its up diamond my cousin agot all of it even all the bullshit talking lollo


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

well,,that was one of the best hops hillsboro has had,,,oregon has some major hops!!but the naked bitches were missing!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 2 2009, 08:11 PM~14965536
> *View My Video
> *



o.k. everybody watch this, this is how a  so get use to it !</span>  

:werd: :werd: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 01:25 PM~14970930
> *o.k. everybody watch this, this is how a  so get use to it !</span>
> 
> :werd:  :werd:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



geeze what did i do diamond  :dunno: :dunno: :around: :around:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 3 2009, 11:32 AM~14970994
> *geeze what did i do diamond   :dunno:  :dunno:  :around:  :around:
> *



na, na, na, ***** we cool fo sho !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that wasn't meant towards anyone, i'm just speakin my mind ah-ight :biggrin:

don't worry buddy, i still love you :cheesy: :cheesy: 



:biggrin: .............D-


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 01:25 PM~14970930
> *o.k. everybody watch this, this is how a  so get use to it !</span>
> 
> :werd:  :werd:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

RECOGNIZE !!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Dame d i bet you cant wait for next year!!!!! lol


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 3 2009, 12:03 PM~14971296
> *Dame d i bet you cant wait for next year!!!!! lol
> *



YOU STARTED DIS SHIT NICCA,

"NOW IT'S BIGG <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"M"_</span> FOR LIFE" !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

how did i start it i'm not saying shit on here lol


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 3 2009, 12:08 PM~14971361
> *how did i start it i'm not saying shit on here lol
> *



I'M TALKIN' BOUT DA' <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "M"_</span> UP IN HUUR NICCA !!!! 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Na WE all did. I 'll see you this weekend at the bbq.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 3 2009, 07:39 AM~14968716
> *well,,that was one of the best hops hillsboro has had,,,oregon has some major hops!!but  the naked bitches were missing!!
> *



i had my shirt off for just a minute, you mustuve missed it ! :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 3 2009, 12:12 PM~14971408
> *Na WE all did. I 'll see you this weekend at the bbq.
> *


 na nicca, i'm just _"THE SHOW STOPPER"_

REMEMBER ???????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:

(i didn't know it would actually come true) :uh: "my badd" :cheesy:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 01:14 PM~14971426
> *na nicca, i'm just "THE SHOW STOPPER"
> 
> REMEMBER ???????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  ok


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 01:48 PM~14971121
> *na, na, na, ***** we cool fo sho !!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


  :biggrin: :biggrin: alright alright 
lol wurd


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 3 2009, 02:12 PM~14971408
> *Na WE all did. I 'll see you this weekend at the bbq.
> *


what bbq bro is thur one this weekend G


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 01:13 PM~14971417
> *i had my shirt off for just a minute, you mustuve missed it !  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN ,,THATS ONE TALL UGLY BITCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 3 2009, 01:32 PM~14972248
> *what bbq bro is thur one this weekend G
> *



na man, just going to our prospects house homie, break it in proppa


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 3 2009, 01:40 PM~14972312
> *DAMN ,,THATS ONE TALL UGLY BITCH!! :biggrin:
> *



i'm not ugly


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 3 2009, 02:12 PM~14971408
> *Na WE all did. I 'll see you this weekend at the bbq.
> *


maybe too.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 12:25 PM~14970930
> *o.k. everybody watch this, this is how a  so get use to it !</span>
> 
> :werd:  :werd:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


It was a good hop mike! Thinks 4 pullin up your shit box works good can't take shit away from it!!!!! I'm no hater !! Works good.what up shan???? You no I got love 4 the big.M big love!!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 3 2009, 02:57 PM~14973167
> *It was a good hop mike! Thinks 4 pullin up your shit box works good can't take shit away from it!!!!! I'm no hater !! Works good.what up shan???? SNAP !!</span> :biggrin:
> 
> that's what i'm talkin' bout !! *


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 03:41 PM~14972327
> *na man, just going to our prospects house homie, break it in proppa
> *


orale chido. did u geys hear about that show this weekend


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 3 2009, 03:21 PM~14973407
> *orale chido. did u geys hear about that show this weekend
> *


 ya homie, but it's a holiday/special occasion ,so ...

fa_M_ily first !!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 05:33 PM~14973528
> *ya homie, but it's a holiday/special occasion ,so ...
> 
> faMily first !!
> *


 orale yea thats better than a show familia


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 3 2009, 05:21 PM~14973407
> *orale chido. did u geys hear about that show this weekend
> *


show? :dunno: details?


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 4 2009, 12:51 AM~14977964
> *show? :dunno: details?
> *


sunday brooks off of 99e guna get morte info


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 02:13 PM~14971417
> *i had my shirt off for just a minute, you mustuve missed it !  :cheesy:
> *



IS YOUR SHIRT OFF NOW ???


:wow: 





WHUTTUP D-MIKE? :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Sep 4 2009, 08:03 AM~14979818
> *IS YOUR SHIRT OFF NOW ???
> :wow:
> WHUTTUP D-MIKE?  :biggrin:
> *



i can't tell you, Billy might get jeleous !! :0 :0 :0 :0 


j/p :biggrin: we all know "Cisco's" my man ! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 4 2009, 02:16 AM~14978270
> *sunday brooks  off of 99e  guna get morte info
> *


ok thanks.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 01:13 PM~14971417
> *i had my shirt off for just a minute, you mustuve missed it !  :cheesy:
> *


don't worry i qot enough to last though the winter


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Sep 4 2009, 06:29 PM~14984832
> *don't worry i qot enough to last though the winter
> 
> 
> ...



is that<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>_ "TEAM JENDA, IT'S IN MY BLOOD NICCA'S" !!!!!!!!!!!_</span>

P.S. "whoo dat in dem Jordach jeans from 1975" ????? 

oh ya, dat's me :cheesy:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

what everybody where all the 503 riders go


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

what up what up


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop in sacramento oct 18th at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 25 2009, 11:39 PM~15190328
> *king of cali car hop in sacramento oct 18th at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info  :cheesy:
> *


what up gente where u at yea


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 3 2009, 11:25 AM~14970930
> *o.k. everybody watch this, this is how a  so get use to it !</span>
> 
> :werd:  :werd:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

